# What Camera Do You Use?



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Nikon D300
SB-600 
Nikkor 50mm f/1.8
Nikkor 70-300mm 
Sigma 30mm f/1.4
Tamron 90mm f/2.8 Macro


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Does an iPhone 4s count? 
Got a macro lens for it too lol


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

iPhone 4S has a kick butt camera. I wish my iPhone 4 was as good.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Canon XTI buuuuuut I just ordered a gopro hero HD2.. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd love a GoPro for mountain biking.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

zachary908 said:


> I figured I'd start a thread to see what camera's everyone here uses!
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> I shoot with a Canon T2i Currently just the stock 18-55mm kit lens, but looking to upgrade to a 100mm f2.8 Macro in the near future.


I have this set up including the Macro. Not a fan of the stock lens at all. I use my macro for anything I can including portraits.

I also have a Canon PowerShot SX230 HS for when i don't feel like lugging my DSLR around. Its really cool that you can take pics with gps tagging and create google earth files. comes in handy at work or on vacation.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I use my cell phone. It's a LG ENv touch.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

D3monic said:


> I have this set up including the Macro. Not a fan of the stock lens at all. I use my macro for anything I can including portraits.
> 
> I also have a Canon PowerShot SX230 HS for when i don't feel like lugging my DSLR around. Its really cool that you can take pics with gps tagging and create google earth files. comes in handy at work or on vacation.


 I actually don't mind the kit lens at all. I've been able to get some pretty nice pis (IMO) with it. Although it does take a bit of patience. However, I know the Macro will definitely help out a lot!


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

D3monic said:


> I use my macro for anything I can including portraits.


Macros are great lenses for portraits

My current rig:
Canon 30D (can't wait to get an upgrade, maybe this year to a 5D Mark II)
Canon 50mm f/1.4
Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L
Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L

Next lens for me will be a macro, probably the Canon 100mm f/2.8. Not sure if I'm going L series though, since I use the non-L series at work and get great shots with it


----------



## bullosa (May 24, 2004)

I am on Sony Alpha/Minolta mount at this time;

Alpha A550/A300/A200
CZ AF16-80mm f3.5-4.5
Minolta AF100mm f2.8 Macro1:1
SAL 50mm f1.4
SAL 11-18mm f4.5-5.5
SAL 70-300G SSM f4.5-5.6
F58 Flash










My other EDC camera is a little Cybershot TX10 which goes into the river occasionally.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I use a Olympus E3 DSLR with all Olympus lenses:

50mm f2
14-42mm f3.5-5.6 kit lens but pretty good
40-150mm f4-5.6 also a kit lens
70-300mm f4-5.6

I've had several other Oly cameras and lenses but I like the smaller camera size due to the 4/3 sensor size with a 2x crop factor so really all the lens focal lenths are doubled and the in-camera stabilization so it's a little different.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

This:










And this:










And this:


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

I use the Canon T3i with a 18-55mm lens


----------



## GxneFishing (Jan 7, 2012)

I use the olympus TG610... It allows me to get up and close


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Recently went from a 20D with Sigma lenses to a 60D with the (nice, thank you very much) 18-55 kit lens and the 55-250 "kit" tele. Both lenses are very cheap, light, have IS, and pretty good IQ.

When I don't bring that stuff I usually carry a SX130IS. Compact, lots of manual settings, great zoom range and purty good IQ. If it had a flash hotshoe it would be perfect. Flash recycle time is ridiculous, after a full power flash it takes about 10 seconds before you can use it again.

If I don't bring this I have a SD940 and A3000IS just in case.

When I feel like taking IR shots I bring my modified G3 (www.infraredimpressions.com).

In case I forget all of my cameras there's still the (non-Canon :icon_frow) HTC Evo. :flick:


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

My go to is a Pentax K10D for digital. Still use film when I can. There it would be a K1000 I've had since 1976. Also shoot Mamiya 35mm cameras. DTL 1000 and a XE2 Quartz. The Pentax is the largest system with nearly 100 lenses. Many of them the Limiteds. Some are the old M42 mounts that still work on the digital. For just fooling around I use a Kodak Easyshare 5mp.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got a Nikon F2 I've had since '76. The shutter is stuck due to the lubricant drying out. Not sure I want to invest the $$$ to get it fixed by a properly trained tech. I'd rather invest it in a Nikon DSLR. It's a bummer my old MF Nikkor lenses won't work in the new Nikons.

Right now I'm happy with my Canon Canon PowerShot A590 IS point and shoot. Some times you see something you want to shoot at the last minute, but it takes too long to grab your 20 lb bag of gear and run out the door, let alone set up the equipment for the shot. You just don't attempt the shot. With my P&S it's a no brainer and easy-peasy.



Wasserpest said:


> When I feel like taking IR shots I bring my modified G3 (www.infraredimpressions.com).


I used to shoot IR film with my Nikon F2. I'd love to obtain an IR capable digital camera. How much trouble was it to get yours modified? Is that your website?

Edit: I can see my IR remote flashing in my Canon PowerShot A590 IS. However I doubt it would be able to soot IR unless it was on a tripod for 30 second exposures after I added a dark IR pass filter.

I'd like one that could shoot hand held.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

audioaficionado said:


> I used to shoot IR film with my Nikon F2. I'd love to obtain an IR capable digital camera. How much trouble was it to get yours modified? Is that your website?


Yup, my site. As described there, it wasn't much trouble. There is someone right now at the big auction site who offers this service for $105 for quite a range of cameras. DSLRs will be more like $200+. Of course, if you are considering to convert your DSLR then $200 is prolly not an issue. :flick:


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanx, found the site. 

What nm filters do you use? Looks like 720nm in your slide shows.

Is the filter internal or do you attach it to the lens?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The IR filter is a "Hoya 72 equivalent", meaning it blocks vis light "shorter" than 720nm. The point of the (permanent) conversion is to remove the IR blocking filter and replace it with an IR passing filter. So you could call this an internal filter.

I guess one could replace the IR blocking filter with a piece of glass, and then use IR filters or IR blocking filters in front of the lens. That doesn't work as well due to focus and other issues.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Fortunately your Canon G3 has a better false color sky rendition than the other P&S Canons. If I convert mine, I'd probably have to go with the 650nm unless I just went whole hog and made it into a 800nm B&W IR shooter.

Very nice pics on your site roud:


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Old picture, but typically what I toss over my shoulder. Need a new pic soon I think since the gear has changed slightly.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW!!! Great kit. I really like my body but I'd love to revamp my glass. I don't have any highend stuff yet. My next lens purchase I think is going to be the 70-200 f/2.8 VRII. I just gotta find $2000+ of disposable funds since my photography isn't making me any money, yet.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Consider the VR1 used as well. It goes for a fraction of the VRII and works well. I've still kept mine due to 1) works perfect on the DX bodies, and 2) still awesome on the FF body with slightly vignetting, which sometimes is better than none or can be taken care of with a simple press of a button (action created in CS5).


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well since everyone else is, I use...


Canon PowerShot SX200IS

Canon EOS Rebel T2i
Canon 50mm f/1.8 Mk I
Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6 Mk II
Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Canon Speedlite 430EX II


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

My favorite lens is the 105mm f/2.8g


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Ibn said:


> Consider the VR1 used as well. It goes for a fraction of the VRII and works well. I've still kept mine due to 1) works perfect on the DX bodies, and 2) still awesome on the FF body with slightly vignetting, which sometimes is better than none or can be taken care of with a simple press of a button (action created in CS5).


Yeah, I'd certainly consider one. They are great lenses. I haven't done enough research to really see the VRI vs VRII results. I know the VRII is only about $300-400 more, just not sure if it would be worth it to me.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Canon Eos 350D
Canon Eos 5D Mk1
Canon 24-105mm F/4L
Tamron 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3
Speedlight 580EX II
imminent arrival of a 50mm F/1.4 and a new carbon tripod with ball head (5D and grip and 24-105 was too much weight for the old one)
next purchase will have to be a 100mm Macro lense (if the funds can strech it will be an L series)


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Pre-Ai version of the Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/4.0 is the favorite lens in my collection. I'm going to have it converted to Ai so it can be safely mounted on a newer DSLR.

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/preAI70/micro105mm.htm

I also have a 20mm, 28mm, 55mm, 85mm & 300mm pre Ai Nikkors. Not sure if all these are going to get converted since the wide angle lenses will be somewhat nullified by the DX sensor's 1.5x focal length magnification. The 300 to 450mm increase will definitely be worth the $35 conversion cost.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> Pre-Ai version of the Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/4.0 is the favorite lens in my collection. I'm going to have it converted to Ai so it can be safely mounted on a newer DSLR.
> 
> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/preAI70/micro105mm.htm
> 
> I also have a 20mm, 28mm, 55mm, 85mm & 300mm pre Ai Nikkors. Not sure if all these are going to get converted since the wide angle lenses will be somewhat nullified by the DX sensor's 1.5x focal length magnification. The 300 to 450mm increase will definitely be worth the $35 conversion cost.


One thing to remember it's not really increasing your lens' focal length at all. Since the sensor is smaller than 35mm you are cropping the image. Better said the camera is cropping it for you. You can't change the focal length. It is what it is.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^ It is an effective increase of 1.5 due to the cropping issue of the smaller sensor I know, but thanx for clarifying that up for accuracy sake.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I've haven't upgraded my digital yet. Pentax has come out with some nice features but I think I am going to hold out for a FF camera. I miss having a wide angle being a true wide angle. Yeah, I know the others have FF but I've got tens of thousands invested in my system. I can use all of my old lenses and you just can't beat some of the old Taks. All of my lenses fit all of my cameras. (Except one Vivitar zoom, but who cares I have a Pentax in the same range.) Even my old lenses have shake reduction.


OK Now sit down for the next paragraph. I know you guys just aren't ready for it but here goes anyway.

However, if I was going to switch, I'd have a tough decision. Both brands are good in their own right. Each has things I probably don't care for. And things I would really want. But being able to use old Nikon glass would be something I'd have to consider. They made some nice lenses back in the day. With a lot less plastic too.

And you all thought I'd be bashing the other side eh?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

My first SLR was a Pentax. Got it in Chicago back in '73 while I was at Great Lakes Naval Station going to my Electricians Mate A school. It had the screw in mount. Still have a bag full of slides from back then I need to digitally back up if it isn't too late already.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

You can use your lenses on modern body Nikons (AI and on otherwise they'd need to be converted) as well as Canons (adapter).


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Nubster said:


> WOW!!! Great kit. I really like my body but I'd love to revamp my glass. I don't have any highend stuff yet. My next lens purchase I think is going to be the 70-200 f/2.8 VRII. I just gotta find $2000+ of disposable funds since my photography isn't making me any money, yet.


Nikon 18-200mm VR II and a good DX body is all you would need.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, I have a D300 so I have the body covered. I could also go with the VR I and do great with the DX. I just figure if I am going to make the investment, might as well get the VR II so that it will be great on FX as well.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Ibn said:


> You can use your lenses on modern body Nikons (AI and on otherwise they'd need to be converted) as well as Canons (adapter).


I get that without any adapters or conversion. If I want to use the M42 lenses it's a simple adapter. I get all the features of the lens. And every lens has shake reduction.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I just gotta find $2000+ of disposable funds since my photography isn't making me any money, yet.


You should look into doing some basic stock photography. Look up istockphoto.com or shutterstock.com and start posting up pictures. You'll start to make money in the long run and have funds coming in to upgrade your photo gear. It's how I do it and don't hear a peep out of the wife when I get a new toy to add to my collection


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

All my Nikkor glass is pre AI and not worth much even if I spent $35/pop to have converted. I'd need to get into premium Nikon FX cameras to fully utilize them. Only a few would be useful on a DX. Looks like I'll just go with a D40 or D40x to use my micro-nikkor 105mm f4.0, 1:1 extension and bellows. I might as well wait until I get a better/newer Nikon body before I invest in some more modern glass. A D7000 would allow TTL metering with these converted fixed focal length lenses, but the cost savings of a less expensive DX would pay for most of a good W-T zoom with VR2 which I want anyway.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so the gopro is absurd, great video and pic quality, I just started playing with it today. Our youtube channel is going to be pretty cool


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJAUujN3AU&feature=g-upl&context=G2489844AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Fornstar (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a Nikon D7000 but don't know how to use it. Just started my first planted aquarium so hopefully I will have some things to take pictures of.

Matt


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

F22 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJAUujN3AU&feature=g-upl&context=G2489844AUAAAAAAAAAA


I love bumble bee groupers, we have one at work that is 18-20" He will eat ANYTHING.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipJ8U6bmyJI&feature=g-upl&context=G2cad15bAUAAAAAAAAAA


----------

